# Trying to install SpamAssassin



## anthony911 (Jul 28, 2009)

Guys I'm trying to install SpamAssassin 3.2.5 and I keep getting this error I don't understand why
I have perl5.8.9 installed on my machine
can anyone help me out?


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 28, 2009)

I believe I found the error
I did perl-after-upgrade portmaster -f p5*
it rearranged some packages and now I tried to run the install again and it is working
It asked me to fetch the new rules I put yes..what rules is it asking for?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 28, 2009)

The Spamassassin rulesets that determine which messages contain spam patterns. See sa-update(1). They're in /usr/local/share/spamassassin, I believe.


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok all seems to be well dutchdaemon
my final question is (maybe the command just changed in 7.2)
but in 6.1 i had a command called touch /reconfigure
this command in 7.2 does nothing...did it change from release 6.1 to 7.2?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2009)

Never heard of it (what is the exact command?). What is that command supposed to be doing?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2009)

The command `# touch /reconfigure` will create an empty file called reconfigure on the root file system.

It's used on Sun Solaris boxes when you change hardware, after a reboot the system would reconfigure itself. 
It never did anything (besides obviously creating the file) on FreeBSD


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 29, 2009)

i see so it actually did nothing?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2009)

Not on FreeBSD, no. I'm wondering what makes you conclude that it works no longer. What did you see happening on 6.1?


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well let's say I made some kind of change in my whitelist or blacklist on my spam or I added a new user to my exchange or something I would normally have to do touch /reconfigure and then reboot my spambox in order for the changes to take effect.

I can give you the exact output that is displayed when I do touch /reconfigure I still have 6.1 somewhere


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2009)

Probably something that was scripted for that specific purpose (by someone with a Solaris background)? It's not uncommon for scripts to get triggered  by the presence of a certain file in a certain place at boot time. Look in the start-up directories and files (/etc/rc.conf.local, /etc/rc.local, /etc/rc.d/, /usr/local/etc/rc.d/, crontab, and thereabouts) for a script.


----------

